# Mailing Christmas cards



## debodun (Nov 28, 2014)

If you're a person that still snail mails Christmas cards, when do you usually post them?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

I usually send them out in mid-December, a couple of weeks before Christmas.  Early December for those that go out of the US.  No particular time though, just try to make sure they are received before the holiday.


----------



## crochet lady (Nov 28, 2014)

About the 2nd week of December.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 28, 2014)

About mid Dec for me too!


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 28, 2014)

And do you buy "Holiday" stamps or just whatever ? I've done different things in different years. Looked at the holiday ones this year & ended up just buying ones with star spangled banner on, looking like fireworks .


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 28, 2014)

we have the new Batman stamps for ours


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

I just use regular stamps, the ones we've been getting from the post office have birds on them, I always choose something related to nature if I can.  The global stamps I'm using for out of country just happened to be Christmas wreaths, so I'm okay with that, they look nice.


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2014)

I still have some stamps from last year.


----------



## Fern (Nov 29, 2014)

I love receiving snail mail, it's so more personable than emails. I send my xmas cards out toward the end of November for mailing overseas.


----------



## Rainee (Nov 29, 2014)

During the first week in December for over seas ones.. and in Australia 2 weeks before Christmas not that I have a lot to send any more.. 
just a few.. but it is so nice to receive snail mail or posted Christmas cards.. not many people do it now as they are on the net.. I love Christmas too..


----------

